# totschläger



## Forellej (28. Juli 2010)

ich wollte mal wissen was der unterschied zwischen einem totschläger aus hölz und einem aus messing ist.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

der eine ist aus Holz, der andere aus ...

#c​


----------



## FangeNichts5 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Die aus oder mit Messing haben meist an der Stelle, mit der du den Fisch betäubst, halt ein Messinggewicht. So hast du wohl mehr Wucht beim Schlag, mir reicht aber auch ein Holzknüppel#6

MFG
FangeNichts5


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Der eine kostet Geld im Angelladen und den anderen kannst selbst machen. Meiner ist z.Zeit ein abgesägter Axstiel, der abgebrochen war. Geht super und funktz gut.


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



Forellej schrieb:


> ich wollte mal wissen was der unterschied zwischen einem totschläger aus hölz und einem aus messing ist.



Preis
Material
Schwimmverhalten
Aussehen
Gewicht

Sind so akut die Unterschiede die mir einfallen. Holz hat die Vorteile: 

Preis (kan man zur Not auch selbst schnitzen), es schwimmt und säuft nicht ab (ist durchaus ein Aspekt beim Watfischen)


----------



## Forellej (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

muss man bei em schläger aus messing keinen herzstich machen?


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

mit ´nem Schläger (oder Holz) wird nur betäubt

Meines Wissens nach ist ein Herzstich (oder Kiemenschnitt) danach immer noch notwendig


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



Forellej schrieb:


> muss man bei em schläger aus messing keinen herzstich machen?


doch, natürlich muss man das...


----------



## JerkerHH (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Quatsch. #d

Das Ding ist auch nicht zum totschlagen da. 

Ein kraeftiger schlag auf das Nachhirn und dann der Stich mit dem Messer... 

Wo hast Du denn deine Pruefung gemacht ? 

Gruss


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> mit ´nem Schläger (oder Holz) wird nur betäubt
> 
> Meines Wissens nach ist ein Herzstich (oder Kiemenschnitt) danach immer noch notwendig



Richtig, nur der Kiemenschnitt kan für den Angler nach hinten los gehen wen man kontrolliert wird.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn deine Pruefung gemacht?



T.E. Alter: 11


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn deine Pruefung gemacht ?
> 
> Gruss


 
Achte doch bitte mal auf das Alter...


----------



## Denni_Lo (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

mit 11 ist noch nihcts mit Prüfung, zumindest in NRW ist erst ab 14


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



JerkerHH schrieb:


> Wo hast Du denn deine Pruefung gemacht ?
> 
> Gruss



Der Themenstarter ist 11 Jahre alt laut Profil! 
Glaube eine Prüfung hat er noch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Es finde es aber lobenswert, das man sich mit 11 Jahren darüber Gedanken macht...#6


----------



## Forellej (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

[





Wo hast Du denn deine Pruefung gemacht ? 


 Hätte ich ne pruefung gemacht hätt ich besser abgeschnitten als du weil man dafür nähmlich lesen muss.

ALTER 11


----------



## Brummel (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Hallo Forellej#h,

gute Antwort#6:q, wenn Du Dir weiterhin solche Gedanken machst und Fragen stellst brauchst Du Dir um die Prüfung in ein paar Jahren keine Sorgen machen:m, die bestehst Du dann mit links und 40 Fieber.

Gruß Torsten#h


----------



## paul hucho (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Ich würde jetzt ein Foto hochladen, hab aber keine Lust und vorallem ist die Technik (mal wider) nicht vorhanden.


An meinem Messer, ein Finnendolch, ist hinten ein Messingforellenkopf.
Soh folgendes: Klinge in die Hand nehmen dabei die Schneide zum Arm gerichtet sonst wirts blutig. Daumen noch aufen Griff und dann drauf haun. Dann drückt sich nur der Messerrücken gegen die Finger und nichts passiert.



#h
paul


----------



## Janbr (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Ich hab vor 6 Jahren in Bayern gelernt nur der Kiemenrundschnitt ist erlaubt:



> *Töten - Schlachten* wechselwarmer Wirbeltiere (Fische), TierschG § 1/17
> **Betäuben:* Wuchtige Schläge mit entsprechenden, Gegenstand auf den Kopf etwa *oberhalb* der Augen. (§ 4 Schlachtverordnung)
> **Augendrehreflex* nicht mehr vorhanden, *richtige, wirksame* Betäubung.
> **Kiemenschnitt* (Kiemenrundschnitt): = Durchtrennung der *Herz-/Kiemenarterie* = Tod durch *Ausbluten / Blutentzug* (Frischfischqualität!) *Kiemendeckel* anheben, mit scharfem Messer hinter den Kiemenbögen, schräg von oben nach unten, bis zum Herz schneiden.


 
Gruss 

Jan


----------



## Knigge007 (1. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Bei uns ist ein Herzstich Pflicht !


TE mit Augendrehreflex ist gemeint, das wenn du dem Fisch mit dem Totschläger eine über die Rübe gezogen hast  und dieser dadurch ja "NUR" betäubt ist, kannst du dies nachprüfen indem du den Fisch zur Seite drehst, wenn die Augen die Ausgangsposition beibehalten ist der Fisch nicht betäubt und du *MUSST* deinen Totschläger nochmals benutzen, der Herzstich darf erst gemacht werden wenn der Fisch richtig betäubt ist !


Klar das bei einem betäubten Fisch die Augen nicht stehen bleiben und nach unten hängen (Erdanziehungskraft), auch kranke Fische haben kaum noch einen Augendrehreflex.




Bei uns darf man den Schein ab 10 Jahren machen, egal ob Jugenfischereischein oder gleich den richtigen.


----------



## Janbr (2. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Irgendwie scheint das ein Geheimnis zu sein wie ein Fisch waidgerecht zu toeten ist. Von offizieller Seite finde ich nur was in Sachsen, hier muss der Kiemenschnitt erfolgen: 

http://www.smul.sachsen.de/de/wu/La.../Mitteilung_Fische_waidgerecht_toeten_neu.pdf

D.h. der Fisch ist waidgerecht zu toeten, aber was waidgerecht ist, bleibt Auslegungssache...... sonst haben wir doch auch fuer alles eine Regelung.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Janbr (2. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

@ Knigge

Ich will jetzt deine Aussage nicht anzweifeln, aber rein aus Interesse, hast du auch einen Beleg fuer deine Aussage zum Herzstich? Ich konnt naemlich nix finden. 

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Knigge007 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Wurde im Kurs so gelernt stand da auch auf den Folien die ja vom Landesfischereiverband stammen und wurde egal ob Prüfungsleiter oder sonstigen Leuten die es eigentlich ja wissen müssen (?!!!) immer so gesagt.

Habe sogar gemeint das es in meinem vom LFV erstellten Prüfungs Zusatzheft was 20€ kostet auch so drin steht, müsst ich mal durchstöbern(aber nich Heute).


Bin jetzt aber auch verwundert das in anderen B-Ländern der Kiemenstich standard ist diesen ich eigentlich besser finde da der Fisch richtig ausblutet und vorallem muss man beim Herzstich das Herz erstmal richtig treffen...... 


EDIT ich ruf grad beim Landesfischereiverband an, will das jetzt genau wissen.

Die Frau lacht grad und sagt das Heute schon jemand ne Email wegen eben HErzstich vs Kiemenschnitt gemacht... wer war das von euch wo denen ne Email deswegen geschrieben hat (is ja lustig) ?

Der Doktor XY ist leider schon in seiner Mittagspause werde gegen 13:30Uhr nochmals beim LFV Ba-Wü anrufen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



Janbr schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint das ein Geheimnis zu sein wie ein Fisch waidgerecht zu toeten ist. Von offizieller Seite finde ich nur was in Sachsen, hier muss der Kiemenschnitt erfolgen:
> 
> http://www.smul.sachsen.de/de/wu/La.../Mitteilung_Fische_waidgerecht_toeten_neu.pdf
> 
> ...



Stimmt, in den meißten Fischereigesetzen der Länder ist die Art des tötens nicht genau vorgeschrieben. Was in den Vorbereitungskursen gelernt und in der Prüfung abgefragt wird, hat keine juristische Relevanz. Ausschlaggebend ist das Fischereigesetz und da steht halt nix genaues drin. Die Schlachtverordnung nach dem Tierschutzgesetz ist auch strittig, weil die sich auf gewerbliche Schlachterei bezieht. Das wird vom einen oder anderen aber auch anders ausgelegt. Sachsen lehnt sich in den Mitteilungsblatt daran an. 

Ich denke, dass man mit Kopfschlag und Herz- oder Kiemenschnitt jedenfalls auf der sicheren Seite ist. Extrem schwierig stelle ich mir das immer bei 4 oder 5 cm großen Köderfischen vor. 


Das messen der Hirnströme zwecks sicherer Feststellung des Todes ist Gott sei dank noch nicht Vorschrift.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das Messen der Hirnströme, zwecks sicherer Feststellung des Todes, ist Gott sei dank noch nicht Vorschrift.





:q:q:q


Wennet soweit iss . . . probiere ich, als Erster, die Wirksamkeit des Kiemenschnittes am Kontrollorgan aus.:m


----------



## Knigge007 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

rofl^^


Habe grad geschaut aber wie erwähnt ist nix zu finden, außer das in den ganzen Vereinen in Ba-Wü im § Dschungel überall NUR der Herzstich aufgeführt wird..... 


Ist das in diesem Fall wohl Vereinssache ob Kiemenschnitt oder der Herzstich ausgeführt werden muss (sieht fast danach aus) ?


Grad mitm Vereinskollegen telefoniert bei uns ist der Herzstich Pflicht stehe auch in meinen Vereins-Unterlagen.


Habe halt schon oft Bedenken gehabt gerade bei meinen vielen BaFo Fängen das doch recht kleine Herz gleich beim ersten Stich richtig zu treffen, wenn das Messer nich rattenscharf ist kanns bestimmt Recht häufig vorkommen das man beim ersten Stich am Herz vorbei sticht.


Warten wirs mal ab was Doktor XY vom Landesverband nachher dazu sagt !


----------



## Udo561 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Hi,
wenn ich alleine am Wasser unterwegs bin habe ich immer einen aus Stahl dabei.
Ist so einer für alles :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## petri28 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn ich alleine am Wasser unterwegs bin habe ich immer einen aus Stahl dabei.
> Ist so einer für alles :q
> Gruß Udo


 Hi Udo,
das ist praktisch und man kann zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen:q


----------



## Knigge007 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Haha


Jo wenns mal Ärger mit Kollegen gibt ist mit dem Teil dann gleich Ruhe im Karton. :q


----------



## Criss81 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn ich alleine am Wasser unterwegs bin habe ich immer einen aus Stahl dabei.
> Ist so einer für alles :q
> Gruß Udo



Oh Udo, lass dich damit aber nicht in NL erwischen, ich glaube deren Waffengesetz ist ja noch härter als unseres .

Zum Thema: Wenn ich mal nen Fisch verwerten möchte, bekommt der ein-zwei kräftige Schläge auf den Hinterkopf, nen Herzstich mit Messerdreher und auch noch nen Kiemenrundschnitt.

Ich denke gerade solche Sachen sollten in der Prüfung viel stärker durchgenommen werden. Sowas ist doch der Hauptgrund für die Prüfung, der Sachkundenachweis Fische waidgerecht zu töten. 

Schlimm finde ich, wie man es in einigen "Angelprofi"-Videos sieht,das beim Köderfisch angeln die Fischchen einfach nur mit dem Finger abgeschnippst werden (Leider war auch der mit symphatischste "Angel"-Profi darunter). Klar werden die meisten dabei draufgehen, aber ich denke ein geringer %-Satz wird einfach nur an der Luft ersticken.   

Grüße
Chris


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



Criss81 schrieb:


> Oh Udo, lass dich damit aber nicht in NL erwischen, ich glaube deren Waffengesetz ist ja noch härter als unseres .
> ...



Auch in D kriegst wegen nem ASP Ärger, glaube es mir.


----------



## u-see fischer (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Ich weiß nicht, ob man so etwas einem 11 jährigen Jungangler empfehlen soll. Möchte auch nicht wissen, was die Polizei sagt, wenn derartige Gegenstände mitgeführt werden.

Um wieder zurück zum eigendlichen Thema zu kommen, ich besitze sowohl einen aus Holz, aus Kunststoff und auch einen aus Messing, innerhalb von 43 Angeljahren hat sich halt so einiges angesammelt.

Den aus Holz nehme ich zum Ansitzangeln, die aus Kuststoff und Messing sind in der Bootsausrüstung.
Warum? Der hölzerne wiegt nicht so viel, bei einem längeren Anmarsch zur Angelstelle zählt jedes Gramm.

Edit: Da waren andere schneller.


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Die Regelung zum Töten ist doch (bis auf den Aal) ganz einfach:

Außerkraftsetzen des Zentralen Nervensystems (Betäubungsschlag) und Herbeiführen des Todes durch unmittelbare Blutentnahme (Herzstich, Kehlen, Kiemenbogenschnitt)

Gehst Du so vor, dann machst Du gar nichts verkehrt.


----------



## Udo561 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Hi,
ja , hier in NL sind ja sogar Futterschleudern verboten.
Ich habe ihn auch noch nie benutzen müssen , aber als alter Mann fühlt man sich so doch sicherer wenn man in den Abendstunden alleine am Wasser unterwegs ist.
Ich möchte auch auf keinen Fall dazu aufrufen sich so ein Teil zuzulegen , aber da ich körperlich doch etwas eingeschränkt bin fühle ich mich eben doch etwas wohler wenn ich meinen Begleiter dabei habe.
Mein Problem ist das ich im Fall des Falles nicht einfach so wie jeder gesunde mensch weglaufen könnte.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Knigge007 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Auch in D kriegst wegen nem ASP Ärger, glaube es mir.





Sowieso !


@Fisherman so einfach ists nicht, wenn der Herzstich Pflicht ist kannst nicht mit nem Kiemenstich ankommen egal auch wenn dieser der bessere ist das interessiert dann erstmal nicht.


----------



## WoRRinger (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

.....sind diese teleskoptotschläger(für menschen) nicht verboten?


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



Udo561 schrieb:


> .....aber da ich körperlich doch etwas eingeschränkt bin fühle ich mich eben doch etwas wohler wenn ich meinen Begleiter dabei habe.
> Mein Problem ist das ich im Fall des Falles nicht einfach so wie jeder gesunde mensch weglaufen könnte.
> Gruß Udo


 

Es ist schon traurig, dass es soweit gekommen ist, dass ich am Wasser eher mit irgendwelchen subversiven Elementen, als mit Hechtbissen rechnen muß.

Was bin ich froh, dass ich in meinem kleinen, beschaulichen Eichsfeld angeln kann.


----------



## FisherMan66 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Sowieso !
> 
> 
> @Fisherman so einfach ists nicht, wenn der Herzstich Pflicht ist kannst nicht mit nem Kiemenstich ankommen egal auch wenn dieser der bessere ist das interessiert dann erstmal nicht.


 
Es ist egal, was in irgendwelchen Vereinssatzungen oder Verbandsregelungen genannt ist. Diese dürfen weder Landes- und schon gar nicht Bundesrecht brechen.

Den Richter möchte ich sehen, der mich wegen fach- und waidgerechter Vorgehensweise verurteilt.
Außerdem habe ich auch nichts vom Kiemenstich geschrieben - der würde wohl zu 99% sein Ziel verfehlen.


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



petri28 schrieb:


> Hi Udo,
> das ist praktisch und man kann zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen:q


und auch noch so was von verboten... (click)


----------



## Janbr (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

@ Knigge

Die Email war von mir ;-) ich versuch gerade von den verschiedenen Stellen in den BL eine Aussage dazu zu bekommen.

Antworten bis jetzt:

Bayern: Herzstich und Kiemenschnitt erlaubt
Sachsen: Nur Kiemenschnitt erlaubt

Der Rest steht noch aus

Ich halt euch auf dem Laufenden.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## fiesie (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Also wenn ich als Biologe dazu auch mal was sagen kann:

Der Herzstich wäre nach einer funktionierenden Betäubung natürlich das Beste, aber da so ein Fischherz nun nicht wirklich groß ist, halte ich den Kiemenschnitt für wesentlich sinnvoller. Mag sein, dass es damit etwas länger dauert, bis der Fisch verblutet ist, aber zumindest erwischt man damit jeden Fisch zu 100%.
Das wichtigste ist jedoch immer noch eine vernünftige Betäubung, sonst ist beides Tierquälerei. 
Ich hab' mir am WE noch einen neuen Holztotschläger geschnitzt, da ich meinen alten beim letzten Hecht doch etwas unterdimensioniert fand....


----------



## Janbr (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

@ fiese

Da bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Ich denke mir vorallem das bei der gaengigen (oder zumindest von mir praktiizerten) Betaeubungsmethode (viel hilft viel), die meisten Fische schon nach dem Betaeuben in den ewigen Jagdgruenden weilen.

Gruss

Jan


----------



## Knigge007 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Mein Kollege auch der haut den Fischen immer so auf die Rübe das bei jedem 2. Fisch 1 Auge rausdrückt, sieht immer fürchterlich aus... 


So hab grad mitm Herr Grimm vom LFV telefoniert er sagt es sei egal ob HErzstich oder Kiemenschnitt !

Er sagte auch das der Kiemenschnitt eigentlich die bessere und vorallem sichere Lösung ist einen Fisch waidgerecht zu töten !

Er meinte das er sich vorstellen kann das in Sachsen der Kiemenschnitt Vorschrift ist eben weil man bei einem Herzstich daneben stechen kann und der Fisch im Notfall erstickt, dieser also nicht so sicher ist wie der Kiemenschnitt !


----------



## Janbr (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Die nicht ganz geklaerte rechtliche Lage sehe ich vorallem sehr kritisch im Bezug auf das Verbot mit lebendem Koederfisch zu angeln. Ich meine, wie stellt der Kontrolleur fest ob der Fisch lebendig oder tot war, als ich meine Angel ausgeworfen habe wenn man sich nicht einig ist wie ein Fisch zu toeten ist? 

Gruss

Jan


----------



## daci7 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



fiesie schrieb:


> Also wenn ich als Biologe dazu auch mal was sagen kann:
> 
> Der Herzstich wäre nach einer funktionierenden Betäubung natürlich das Beste, aber da so ein Fischherz nun nicht wirklich groß ist, halte ich den Kiemenschnitt für wesentlich sinnvoller. Mag sein, dass es damit etwas länger dauert, bis der Fisch verblutet ist, aber zumindest erwischt man damit jeden Fisch zu 100%.
> Das wichtigste ist jedoch immer noch eine vernünftige Betäubung, sonst ist beides Tierquälerei.
> Ich hab' mir am WE noch einen neuen Holztotschläger geschnitzt, da ich meinen alten beim letzten Hecht doch etwas unterdimensioniert fand....



Aber ein Kiemenschnitt, der die Kiemenaterien komplett durchtrennt sollte doch wirkungsvoller sein, als ein Stich ins Herz, oder?  
In beiden Fällen verblutet der Fisch und im Falle des Kiemenschittes sollte das Herz sogar noch das verbleibende Blut innerhalb weniger Sekunden aus dem Fisch pumpen, so jedenfalls meine Theorie. Bei dem Stich ins Herz kommt es natürlich noch darauf an, wie man nun den Muskel trifft ...

Ich werd dem Kiemenschnitt treu bleiben, auch aus Rücksicht auf meine Filets!


----------



## Locke4865 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



Janbr schrieb:


> Sachsen: Nur Kiemenschnitt erlaubt
> Jan




wo soll das stehen?
dazu gibts nichts schriftliches dein Link in post22 ist eine Handreichung für Aufseher!
auf welcher eindeutig ein Herzstich zu sehen ist nur im Text ist von Kiemenschnitt die Rede

Gelernt haben wir bei der Aufseherausbildung "Gucken Sie nach Herzstich bei Köderfischen"


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



Bruzzlkracher schrieb:


> und auch noch so was von verboten... (click)



Vorsicht OT:
Was mir sowas von piep schnurz ist und an jedem seiner Stelle wäre. Was keiner weiß macht keinen heiß und was keiner sieht, interessiert auch niemanden und wenn ich mit 5% Wahrscheinlichkeit das Ding jemals gebrauche, dann hat sich zu 99 % gelohnt und die darauf folgende Strafe, ist dann sowas von Latte, wenn sie denn überhaupt folgt.:g
Gesundheit ist mir allemal wichtiger, als dei Einhaltung eines fragwürdigen Gesetzes von einem noch fragwürdigeren Gesetzgeber.
Das ist nämlich der Unterschied zwischen mir und einem Schneemann. Den Schneemann können diese Herrschaften nur im Winter am Ar$ch lecken.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



daci7 schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen verblutet der Fisch und im Falle des Kiemenschittes sollte das Herz sogar noch das verbleibende Blut innerhalb weniger Sekunden aus dem Fisch pumpen, so jedenfalls meine Theorie. Bei dem Stich ins Herz kommt es natürlich noch darauf an, wie man nun den Muskel trifft ...
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> daci7 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In beiden Fällen verblutet der Fisch und im Falle des Kiemenschittes sollte das Herz sogar noch das verbleibende Blut innerhalb weniger Sekunden aus dem Fisch pumpen, so jedenfalls meine Theorie. Bei dem Stich ins Herz kommt es natürlich noch darauf an, wie man nun den Muskel trifft ...
> ...


----------



## Denni_Lo (4. August 2010)

*AW: totschläger*

Wen ich zuschlage, dan nur 1x danach ist aber auch der Schädel durch, den Schnitt kan ich mir schenken, zumal ich mir nie sicher bin was ich da eig treffe, Galle oder Herz. 

Der Kiemenschnitt ist mE die sicherere Variante, kan aber in NRW sowas von nach hinten losgehen...


----------

